# Anyone know if an Infinity J30's intake manifold will fit a Z31?



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I was wondering if a J30's intake manifold will fit on a Z31? Those newer Pathfinders intakes do. And the J30 has the Z32 motor, which I thought was basicly the same except for DOHC. I dunno about the idle solenoid though. But are the bolt patterns the same?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

idk bout the j30 but the m30 one does...maybe cuz its the exact same motor....... :thumbup:, the maxima plenum also fits.......i know cuz i'm gonna put it on mine :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why would you want to put the Maxima plenium? It should be the EXACT same.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Why would you want to put the Maxima plenium? It should be the EXACT same.


moves the TB up front


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck with that... don't know how it's going to clear the hood, if it does, more power to you


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I got to looking today in the daylight at my moms J30. After I looked I remembered. "I dont think these things have a distributor". So I dunno if it will clear the distributor, and if it does, the dual throttle body mechinism wont. Plus it would cover the oil cap. I aint feelin' frisky enough to do all of the custom fabricating that it would need, even if the distributor wasnt much of a problem. But with all of the vanity plates and stuff on the motor I didnt get a deep look. It may be possible, I wonder if anyone has ever tried? Wouldnt a 90's Z have a similar intake? Wonder if anyone has tried that?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

MrFurious said:


> I got to looking today in the daylight at my moms J30. After I looked I remembered. "I dont think these things have a distributor". So I dunno if it will clear the distributor, and if it does, the dual throttle body mechinism wont. Plus it would cover the oil cap. I aint feelin' frisky enough to do all of the custom fabricating that it would need, even if the distributor wasnt much of a problem. But with all of the vanity plates and stuff on the motor I didnt get a deep look. It may be possible, I wonder if anyone has ever tried? Wouldnt a 90's Z have a similar intake? Wonder if anyone has tried that?


Nope not even close.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> I got to looking today in the daylight at my moms J30. After I looked I remembered. "I dont think these things have a distributor". So I dunno if it will clear the distributor, and if it does, the dual throttle body mechinism wont. Plus it would cover the oil cap. I aint feelin' frisky enough to do all of the custom fabricating that it would need, even if the distributor wasnt much of a problem. But with all of the vanity plates and stuff on the motor I didnt get a deep look. It may be possible, I wonder if anyone has ever tried? Wouldnt a 90's Z have a similar intake? Wonder if anyone has tried that?



Go to google.com and type in VG30DETT and you tell us


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Go to google.com and type in VG30DETT and you tell us


I'm beginning to wonder if he knows what a distributor is....


----------

